# Solved: Suddenly, 0x0000007A!



## FrostLoa (Oct 28, 2011)

So I randomly got a blue screen last night, and now, whenever I hit the power button, the computer:
* Boots up,
* Gets to the "windows loading screen,"
* Turns blue before making it to the user login screen,
* Takes 0.5 seconds for the "dump" to reach 100 ... and then it restarts.

Upon restarting i'm presented with two options, "Run Startup Repair (recommended)" and "Start Windows Normally." The latter just reiterates the whole blue screen/restart scenario, Startup Repair says it can't fix the problem automatically, Systems Restore fails, there's an option that lets me open the Command Prompt - I type "CHKDSK" which turns up nothing, and it doesn't let me perform "CHKDSK /R."

I successfully reinstalled windows, which moved the old files into the "Windows.old" folder - this allowed me to log in, set up my WiFi, and 2 hours later I was just beginning to reinstall Kaspersky (KIS2012) and it crashed again, now i'm back to the recurring blue sreen upon startup.

===
On the blue screen it says:

KERNEL_DATA_INPAGE_ERROR

-----------------------
-----------------------
-----------------------
-----------------------

Technical Information:

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002BEEC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880041D807C)

Sometimes the first part changes, as well as the "41" and "43" near the end. I've observed the following.

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002BEEC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880043D807C)

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A00028FEC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880041D807C)

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002C5EC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880041D807C)

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A00029EEC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880041D807C)
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A00029EEC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880043D807C)

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002A3EC0,0xFFFFFFFFC000009C,0X00000001B15B28C0,0xFFFFF880041D807C)

** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*A3*EC0 ...
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*BE*EC0 ...
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*BF*EC0 ...
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*8F*EC0 ...
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*C5*EC0 ...
** STOP: 0x0000007A (0xFFFFF8A0002*9E*EC0 ...

===

I've been having issues for a while, where the memory usage slowly builds up to 85% and just sits there - everything lags horribly until I reset. I assumed it was a memory leak or something and just decided to put up with it. If I had to guess i'd say the problem is either the RAM or my HDD is screwed, but I really don't know anything about this kind of problem and google hasn't turned up anything immediately useful.

---

Some random System Specs:
MOBO: ASUS Rampage II Extreme
HDD: WD Caviar Green - 1.0TB SATA / 64MB Cache (WD10EARS)
- also have a 500GB WD HDD with a 32MB Cache hooked up
GPU: XFX NVIDIA GTX 285
CPU: Intel - i7-920 (LGA1366)
PSU: Silverstone Strider, 1500w
RAM: 6GB - 3x2GB Corsair XMS3 (DDR3, 1600MHz, 9-9-9-24, 1.65V)


----------



## rangasux (Oct 28, 2011)

I had the same issue on my pc. It was the RAM memory.

You should try to replace your RAM. or try to put it in another RAM Slot.


----------



## FrostLoa (Oct 28, 2011)

I just took out the HDD and tested it on this older computer, same blue screen appeared... Do you guys think replacing the HDD would fix the problem, or could a virus / other faulty hardware be responsible for messing up the drive?

OS is - Windows 7 Ultimate x64 (dunno how I neglected to mention that.)

Edit: yeah I'll try booting with one or two sticks of ram in different slots, i'm thinking it's either the RAM or the HDD but if I figure out the problem then it saves me having to replace both.

Thanks.


----------



## FrostLoa (Oct 28, 2011)

After re-installing Windows 7 on the HDD (it moved all of the old files into a folder named "windows.old") I tried running another check disc with both the "Automatically fix file system errors" and "Scan for and attempt recovery of bad sectors" boxes checked.


On step 4 / 5 it said the following - 
Windows replaced bad clusters in file:

57591 - \windows.old\windows\system32\wdi\logfiles\wdicon~1.0003.

57608 - \windows.old\windows\system32\winevt\logs\system.evtx.

62889 - \system~1\mdllog.dat.

284734 - \windows.old\users\username\appdata\local\temp\ph6d70~1.

518128 files processed
File data verification complete.

I don't know if that's even relevant, but does any of that sound consistent with a virus or failing RAM/HDD? I've tested the RAM using the MDSCHED diagnostic tool, as well as with 2 or 3 other programs that I downloaded, none of them picks up on any problems.

Still think replacing the ram is my best bet?


----------



## FrostLoa (Oct 28, 2011)

I downloaded "MemTest" and left two instances of the application running overnight, the RAM usage was on 95% for approx 8 hours with about 600% coverage. It didn't turn up any errors.

I ran "Seagate SeaTools" and did the four basic tests on both drives.

WD 1TB (caviar green) Main drive - running Windows 7

S.M.A.R.T - PASS
Short Drive Self Test - FAIL
Short Generic - PASS
Long Generic - FAIL

WD 500GB (caviar green) I store all my files on here

S.M.A.R.T - PASS
Short Drive Self Test - PASS
Short Generic - PASS
Long Generic - PASS

Both drives were obtained & hooked up at the same time (about 1.5 years ago) and have been running together since. With all the RAM/mem testing and nothing turning up, i'm more inclined to simply replace the HDD (though if the RAM is dodgy i'm worried about it damaging the new HDD, *if* that's even possible.)

If anyone has been following this thread, i'd really appreciate any insight/feedback from someone with more experience than myself.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Yep. Looks like the 1 TB hard drive. Make sure to rescue any files you may want before you do anything else. Use the drive as little as possible, especially if you plan to attempt a cloning to a new drive.

No, RAM can't damage a hard drive. It can damage files and the file system on the drive, but it can't do anything permanent or physically to the drive. It looks like your RAM is OK, anyway.

Just FYI, just because one drive failed and they are the same age does not mean that the other is ready to go. There is wide variation in lifespans even among drives of the same model. The other could last for years.

But all drives will fail. That is why it's good to make images of them so that they can be repalced and restored easily with nothing lost.


----------



## FrostLoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Ok, thanks for that. I'm glad I didn't jump the gun and buy new RAM before issuing those last few tests. I can't foresee any new issues arising from this situation, so i'll go ahead and mark the thread as solved.

and if anyone else ends up here from google, hopefully this thread helps them out.

Thanks again!


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the followup. We can always unmark the thread if you need to later.

RAM is always what you should start with. If RAM is faulty, all other tests will give false results, too, because they themselves use RAM.

Good luck.


----------

